# Fault Codes *need help*



## MtBikR (Feb 22, 2007)

The check engine light went on last night. It was just after I pulled out of the driveway. Cold start, car had been sitting in the garage for a few hours. I was accelerating hard with the pedal down when the light came on. Just checked the codes and here is what was thrown:

4B82 Exhaust-gas recirculation-rate control, control deviation
4862 Air system, Air to EGR mass flow, plausibility
3FF0 Air-mass Flow Sensor

As far as engine mods the car has the Wagner IC and Renntech flash. Both mods were done about a week ago. Car has been driving fine even after the codes were thrown. I've been driving it fairly hard over the last week for obvious reasons. The car has about 27K on it and two years factory warranty left. What do the codes tell you? Could they be related to the flash? and do you think I should take it in to the dealership to have them look at it or just clear the codes and see if they come back. Thanks for your help!


----------



## sirbikes (Aug 17, 2012)

An easy thing to check would be the hot-film air mass meter (HFM). These can get dirt in them and cause problems. Maybe a visual inspection first, then a bench test to make sure it is reading properly. 

But first is there a way to disable or turn the tune off or down and see if the codes go away? Three faults and then the light will remain on. See if it reads PERMANENT on the code scanner.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Turn down your tune. You most likely exceeded what the control system thinks is normal range.

Reset and then see if it comes back. I'm about 99% certain these were thrown by the tune. Others have seen similar issues, particularly with the JBD when they tuned it up too high.

Just lower it (if you can) and reset. Good luck!

If you bring it to the dealer they will scan it, perhaps notice you tuned it, void your warranty. They might just reset it and see if it comes back again, if not your good to go.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

you should really be letting the car warm up before you beat on it, most importantly its tough on the turbo seals to be feeding them high pressure "cool" oil. Those with JBD know well that if you want to fun it hard you have to let it warm up at least a bit first or you get engine fault codes. Whether that is even related to your codes I dont know.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Good luck with those mods, the dealer and your remaining warranty....


----------



## MtBikR (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I can't turn the tune down because it was a flash of the DDE. But I wanted to see if anyone thought the codes could be related to another problem that warranted a trip to the dealer (like TSB on the EGR). It seems the most prudent thing to do at this point since the car is driving fine would be to clear the codes and see if they return. Also, I will follow Hooper's sound advice and be sure to let the car warm up before opening it up in the future. Has anyone else that has the Renntech flash on their 335D, experienced any check engine lights like this before?


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Axel61 is a big Renntech fan!

Where are you amigo?


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

ok ok amigos Im back as far as getting those codes I have had one them. I just got an SES for Urea Pump a couple of days ago and they ordered a new one. My EGR went out also back at 21k if not mistaken , as far as the MAS he might be running an oil filter which ARE proned to do damage, it happened to me on my 02 MCS and voided my warranty for that part luckily i had a fellow Rican that hooked me up with a new one for $50. BTW MtBkr have Lenny give you and upgraded version of the flash it gave me 6whp more, I beleive Lenny will be working in getting better numbers once SOMEONE can get to him with Both combos on RENNtech and WAGNER on, I firmly believe we can get and additional 6-10 whp( we did get and extra 6 whp at 90 degress F, for a total of 312 whp) on cooler temps and remapping ECU. Be carefull with the UREA cristalization it will happen around 30k it ruined both forward and after NOX sensors, Im at 34k and waiting for 50k to remove EVERYTHING off!!


----------

